# Husbands new passion is dancing



## Kolbi (Apr 30, 2010)

My husband and I have been married for 3 years but 7 yrs together this November. For our wedding we started taking salsa lesson since he is latin. Well it got to a point were he was going all the time to classes and joining dance teams. I have always been supportive of this healthy passion. I have never told him he couldn't dance. Well for about the past year he has said that he is torn between his love for dancing and spending time with me. He has a very creative mind and all he wants to do is dance, create, and learn new stuff every moment he can. He says he loves me and that I did nothing wrong to cause this - that it is not my fault. He stated it is not another person or anything like that. We have suffered 3 miscarriages during our relationship and it has left him afraid of putting me thru it again but he says this has nothing to do with it. I am at a loss as to what to do or feel. If I listen to all his reasoning than it leaves me thinking...Am I not good enough or loveable enough to someone? Talk about being depressed by it. Funny thing is that everyone is always telling him how lucky he has it to have me for a wife...just wish he would see it. Thanks for any help...I already told him I wasn't giving up without counciling.


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, I am confused. He has something he loves. And wants to progress in it. Can you not dance with him? Is there a reason that you cannot be apart of this passion?


----------



## Kolbi (Apr 30, 2010)

I was dancing with him at the begining. I stopped for a couple of reasons...it became costly and I work mornings so I am usually tired at night when the dancing takes place. Well I have recently started getting back in shape and plan on dancing again...I just hope it makes a difference.


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

I am sure it will.


----------

